# Suprecur mishap!



## Freddi (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi,

I started my 3rd icsi attempt a few weeks ago with a different protocol. i was given Suprecur rather than the previous nasal spray along with Menopur

All was going well and the scans showed 7 follicles. I was meticulous with doing all the injections at the same time each evening and very carefully. However, one evening i had trouble injecting the suprecur and somehow managed to squirt most of it into the air, although some of it when into my stomach. Unsure what to do I tried again with a smaller measure, but have no idea really how much went in.

My next scan showed that one of the follicles had collapsed and a blood test revealed high levels of progesterone, suggesting i had started to ovulate. the cycle had to be abandoned.

I was naturally devastated because all was going so well and my feelings were made worse by the fear that I had brought on ovulation myself.

is it possible that one missed injection of Suprecur could do this?

thanks for any advice, words of wisdom

Freddi


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I would be very surprised if one missed injection had caused ovulation but it cannot be ruled out. How long between missed jab and scan? If 2 days or more than it could have been, if less, not possible.

Ruth


----------



## Freddi (Dec 30, 2005)

Ruth 

Missed injection on Monday night, good injection on Tuesday night scan and blood tests on Wednesday?

Freddi


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Missed injection could well have been the catalyst. 

Ruth


----------

